# Getting concerned about reserved pup and looking for other option



## Meganne2579 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi all! A lovely poodle owner on another page directed me here after having some concerns about the poodle breeder we had chosen. Unfortunately it took me a full year to finally take the leap plus a bit of a waitlist and I have 3 heavily invested kids so while I’m very willing to make a different choice to ensure we’ve done the best we can for the likely health of our next family member, not waiting a long time will certainly ease the sting of my poor first choice. Does anyone know of any soon to be available pups from a well vetted breeder within driving distance of CO? I’m willing to road trip for the right pup for sure! I’m grateful for suggestions! Thank you kindly!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We hear from new members that waitlists are full with many breeders, at least the ones PF members have suggested previously.

What size are you looking for? And you may have seen the work-in-progress Breeders List stickied above the member posts? It's far from complete, but if you see the breeder listed there, someone here at PF has recommended them and they are doing at least some health testing. 

Definitely not asking the name of the breeder but would you consider listing your concerns with the breeder? 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Meganne2579 (Jun 20, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> We hear from new members that waitlists are full with many breeders, at least the ones PF members have suggested previously.
> 
> What size are you looking for? And you may have seen the work-in-progress Breeders List stickied above the member posts? It's far from complete, but if you see the breeder listed there, someone here at PF has recommended them and they are doing at least some health testing.
> 
> Definitely not asking the name of the breeder but would you consider listing your concerns with the breeder?


----------



## Meganne2579 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you!! We want a standard. Color isn’t important but rather temperament and health.
The breeder is quite responsive and has been lovely to work with but I may not have asked the right questions out of naivety. They also breed doodles which I did not recognize as a concern at first. She does have paw print genetics on the parents and a one year written health guarantee but does not publicly list the dogs registered names or OFA information (I’ve asked for it so we will see!).
Our trainer looked at them an was impressed by the socialization and skills building they do but she also missed the lack of public health info. AKC applications are available “if available” which might indicate one parent not being registered.
Ive asked her to send me paperwork on both parents so we will see!

I definitely want the right dog over instant gratification but I made my kiddos wait a year and it’s really best for us to do in the summer while they are home so if we need to pass on this little guy, we may have to just wait till next year. I know it’s a busy year to adopt!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Breeding doodles is a concern, and I can't think of any reason for a breeder to keep their health testing under wraps. It's a benefit to all to make it public. 
You can try searching AKC and OFA by using just the kennel name. If they have registered results, both are always public info. With PawPrint, they do have to make the results public, but you can also try to google the breeders/kennel name plus PawPrint as a search and see if you get anything. 

Pop over here for a few more places to check, like the pedigree database and the poodle health registry, and possibly some breeders or other resources you haven't seen.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, dear. Run away from that breeder, fast as you can. Google “Standard poodle breeders of merit”, contact the local poodle club, check out the top breeders American Kennel Club - Grand Championships Make a copy of the health tests, The Poodle Club of America recommends and accept nothing less. Tell your kids you want the smartest, healthiest most beautiful poodle because they’re worth it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

It's been joked that puppies are the new toilet paper. May be hard to find.

Facebook.... I actually found my breeder through facebook. A lot of good show breeders seem to have a more updated facebook page than their websites, and will share their friends puppy postings. Of course, still do your buyer beware research, but I wouldn't have found her otherwise, as my dog was her breeder's first litter, and she doesn't have a website (still health tested, champion parents, mentored by a few good breeders, etc, just ... new). My breeder also doesn't advertise her puppies prior to them being born or do official waitlists.


----------

